# Vans Andreas Wiig



## casper3043 (Sep 15, 2010)

cjs2002 said:


> These are first on my list for new boots this year. Anyone currently using these or have in the past? I can't seem to find much feedback on this board or elsewhere.
> 
> Setup: Never summer SL 158, Flux TT30 bindings


i just tried these boots on today. along with the hi standards, these are my top 2 favorite boots. the andreas boots are a pretty bulky boot, but with that its SUPER comfy. interior liner is like a marshmallow. its a medium flex and with the added tongue stiffners it makes for a great all mountain or big park boot.

in the last few weeks i've tried on dozens of boots. from a comfort standpoint, the salomon's were up there with the vans. only drawback is that the salomon lacing systems absolutely blows. i also tried on some 32 lashed boots and for the price they sell for, definitely not worth the money. it felt like an average boot at best. might as well not upgrade my 6 years old DC's.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I ride the Andreas Wiig's. They're the best boot I've ever ridden, mostly because they're comfortable, fit my narrow foot perfectly and can handle aggressive riding.


----------



## casper3043 (Sep 15, 2010)

Extremo said:


> I ride the Andreas Wiig's. They're the best boot I've ever ridden, mostly because they're comfortable, fit my narrow foot perfectly and can handle aggressive riding.


have you compared them to the hi standard? i'm debating both vans boots, but i'm not sure if the difference in price is worth it.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Nah I'm not too familiar with the Hi standard. I stay with a more stiff boot so I never tried it on.


----------



## casper3043 (Sep 15, 2010)

Extremo said:


> Nah I'm not too familiar with the Hi standard. I stay with a more stiff boot so I never tried it on.


got mine in yesterday...i settled for last years model. the lace lockout separating the top laces from the bottom is genius. that feature comes on the new hi standards as well. the only part i think could be re-worked is the speed lacing on the liner. its hard to get it snug pushing down on the locking mechanism. in general, this boot fits an average to more narrow foot. not sure if that make sense given that andreas is a monster, but better for me. boot fits true to size for those wondering.


----------

